# huli pig



## blacknbluedog

I am still trying to get pix of a kalua pig being made. But this is a huli pig. More to come


----------



## blacknbluedog

[/IMG][/IMG]
My apoligies if this is unviewable.


----------



## cowgirl

That looks like a nice set up blacknbluedog. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## richtee

Nice! I gotta try that one day! Gotta also remember to weld 2 hooks centered on either side of the top of the Beast for hanging a suckling or two   :{)


----------



## deejaydebi

Fine job there! Even the piggie looks happy to be there!


----------



## walking dude

NICE............even the pigs.......

i am more drooling over the hawiians.......thats all i wear, WHEN i wear a shirt, in the summer time.......and i have some WILD ones.....just ask mrs. d88de.........heehehe
the wilder the better


still nice looking pig


d88de


----------



## richoso1

You're ready to cook for an island of folks with that setup. Great job!


----------



## gypsyseagod

same here lol. the pix look great- thats my kind of party.


----------



## blacknbluedog

I have monitor my posts better. The pics that I posted are not mine. These are from my brother in law. Its actually in Washington state. When I made the post I had such a hard time uploading the pics that I neglected to caption it. This was his retirement party. He hired a guy from Hawaii to do the pig. Henry (my brother in law) has done a kalua pig there,on another occasion, but he didnt send me any pics of that one. Someday I hope to be able to document the process for you all. But if I do I dont know if I'll be able to upload the pics. I still don't know how I did these. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I gotta practice more.
Brian


----------

